# Covering exposed foamboard. Anything options besides gypsum board?



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

If I've got pink board across the walls of my unfinished basement (only used for storage, home for hvac system & water heater) and I don't want to have inspection issues down the road (say if I sell the house), is there any material I can cover the board with besides drywall?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

drywall would be my choice, it's cheap and easy to install. you wouldn't even have to mud it if you didn't want to. a lot of that foam gives off toxic fumes when it burns so it might be a lot safer covered with drywall.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

http://publicecodes.citation.com/st/fl/st/b400v04/st_fl_st_b400v04_3_sec014.htm

Doesn't look like it.

Furring strips and drywall are probably your cheapest bet.


----------



## johnk44 (Nov 23, 2011)

Possibly Thermax polyiso sheathing since it can be left exposed to the interior without a thermal barrier.
http://building.dow.com/na/en/products/insulation/thermaxsheathing.htm

Or what about radiant barrier that has Class A / Class 1 Fire Rating (ASTM E84-10) for flame spread and smoke development?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Its foam, it will burn regardless of foil. 

Drywall is cheap and will not be argued by any code official.


----------



## johnk44 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, I wasn't sure about the radiant barrier being a viable option but thought that I would bring it up to hear other's comments.

I agree that drywall is a much cheaper option and readily accepted to meet code. But Strategery's original question was what other options were there besides drywall.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Best thing to do is call you local building enforcement division and get it straight from them if you have questions. Some local codes can have superseding provisions when compared to the IRC.


----------



## johnk44 (Nov 23, 2011)

DannyT said:


> drywall would be my choice, it's cheap and easy to install. you wouldn't even have to mud it if you didn't want to. a lot of that foam gives off toxic fumes when it burns so it might be a lot safer covered with drywall.


For this unconditioned space, is it true that the drywall doesn't even have to be mudded? If so, that would be awesome.


----------

